# Which Panel?



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Which panel do you prefer and why?
I tend to see more square D in newer homes.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Siemens, I like the neatral/ground bar set up better, plus all the screws on the neutral/ground bar are ready for you put the wire in without having to back out the screw


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

I like Square D. The breakers seem to plug into the busses nice and solid. I've seen more failures from heating in GE and Cutler Hammer than other brands.

Mark


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

GE 32/40 value packs @ $109 or SqD for the bigger spenders


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

I like Eaton Cutler Hammer CHSUR series for my Residential projects. 
Why they have a real quality product. Solid construction, Copper buss, 35 kaic main breaker, built in surge protector (CHPS T2 Ultra). I also like the fact that no other EC in my area is offering them to customers. One more thing to separate us from the competition. 159 for a 100a | 195-220 for a 200a | Covers come separate for around 28-30 dollars. breakers | single pole 4.00 and double pole 9.00 (The single pole come with the flag trip)


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

I know i might take some heat for saying this, but i really like the federal pioneer panels because they are white and as far as i know, thats the only panel you can get in that color. It goes great with most wall colors, and with you compare that when an ugly dark or light grey panel, they look so much better!

For all other applications, I really like square D, but a poster above has a point about siemens and their screws already out. Why cant other manufacturers make their panels white with screws backed out? that would be the dream


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

GE....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Siemens.....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cutler hammer br


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cutler hammer ch


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sq. D qo


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sq. D homeline


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Did I miss any?:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Murray, ya slacker!


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

That built in surge protector is fancy fancy. I like the little green lights on it. Wonder if it actually does anything....

My father had a house built, and they sold him a whole house surge protector at the meter pan. $400. month later his TV blows up from a thunder storm near by.

He was so furious, he sued the contractor, and won $900 for the TV, and $400 for the useless surge protector.

and the thing is still mounted on the meter pan doing nothing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I always use Square D Homeline when I have a choice for a new installation or service change. If I'm adding to existing, I try to match what is there. 

I'm all about keeping inventory to the bare minimum so I only like to stock up on one brand of breaker.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

We always used cutler hammer but i like how square d home line is setup they have a lot of room for make up


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MIKEFLASH said:


> We always used cutler hammer but i like how square d home line is setup they have a lot of room for make up



Great drawing.:laughing:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Great drawing.:laughing:


Thanks ill stick to doing electrical 


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Ch br


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

I like GE.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

magneticpersona said:


> I know i might take some heat for saying this, but i really like the federal pioneer panels because they are white and as far as i know, thats the only panel you can get in that color. It goes great with most wall colors, and with you compare that when an ugly dark or light grey panel, they look so much better!


The new Homelines are white.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

stuiec said:


> The new Homelines are white.


Have you used one? Are they good?


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

nice! since square D is my second favorite, im glad they finally come in white! i would love your opinion on it if you think they look good and are easy to use. for now i guess ill have to google it and see if i can find a picture


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

ok so i called in my local eecol electrical wholesaler and yes they do indeed have these panels available in white, even though i couldnt find a damn picture anywhere online for one! im gonna go drive down and take a look at them!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Siemens has panels available in white, i seen it in a modular house.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Have you used one? Are they good?





magneticpersona said:


> nice! since square D is my second favorite, im glad they finally come in white! i would love your opinion on it if you think they look good and are easy to use. for now i guess ill have to google it and see if i can find a picture


 
I've only installed 2 of the Homeline, and I'm only a 4th yr. apprentice, so I've not really got all that much to compare to. Mostly do commercial too. That being said, the panel came with a ton of space to work, a bag full of ground lugs to disperse throughout the panel as needed, and the knockouts came out easily. Overall, the feel of the thing is a little cheap (wiggly breakers, cheap-o door latch), though I doubt any homeowner will care.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I mostly use QO panels. I believe the Homeline comes with an aluminum bus. The breakers can't take the inrush current as well on motor starting etc. The breaker will fit into competitive panels but will the other panel companies stand behind their panels with generic breakers in them? I would never use them in any situation other than residential.


----------

